# VersaRack-Folding Power Rack



## FiiT Force (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi, what do you all think of this? It's a heavy duty folding power rack.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks great. Is any of this available in the UK at present?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks good, although I wouldn't fancy folding it up after a heavy session lol...


----------



## FiiT Force (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm sure you could build it in to the workout


----------



## FiiT Force (Dec 9, 2013)

I got it from Australia but the products will be available from Ireland early next year.


----------



## FiiT Force (Dec 9, 2013)

bayman said:
 

> Looks great. Is any of this available in the UK at present?


I got it from Australia but the products will be available from Ireland early next year.


----------



## FiiT Force (Dec 9, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Looks good, although I wouldn't fancy folding it up after a heavy session lol...


I'm sure you could build it in to the workout


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

So do you work for the company or do you own the company?


----------



## FiiT Force (Dec 9, 2013)

tommyc2k7 said:


> So do you work for the company or do you own the company?


Neither - but when I bought I did ask about distributing it in Europe. Might be an opening for something like that here.


----------

